# Baltimore Ohio senior update



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*

LUNA

I am so very happy for you and BUCKY!!

I was going to email you this morning, because I was wondering when he arrived!!!

I know you will treat him like a Prince!

Be sure to get pics when you can and if you can't post them here email to me as a jpg, and I will!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!:--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What wonderful news!

I know you will make a world of difference to Bucky. He (of course) sounds like such a sweetheart and he has his slice of heaven now.

Thank you for taking him in wne I would LOVE a picture when you can. I can't wait to see his transformation over the next few months.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here's bucky*

Here's Bucky!!

Luna just sent this picture of bucky!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is gorgeous and with your love and the pups he will lose that weight. Bless you for giving him a home.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is gorgeous! He looks so happy. Thanks for saving him!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcome to Colorado, Bucky! You're going to love your life here


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Bucky already looks better! He is more alert and interested in his surroundings (and myabe the little boy he has too!).:

How wonderful. Thanks Luna for giving him a new life.

Brrr! to the cold snow scene. I am busy pouting because it is in the mid 50s and raining so I should be glad for what I have!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Bucky is gorgeous! Thanks for giving him a loving home.


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank you all so much!,Bucky is an awesome guy!he loves everyone one and everything.We took him for a few short walks,and he had soooo much fun. He LOVES the snow and tennis balls.He started to play with one of my other goldens,as much as he could,hes fairly chubby.I think hes pretty happy...So far he has managed a spot on the couch.,and with his size,theres not alot of room for anyone else! Think I need a bigger one!Thank you Karen for posting his picture.I will keep you updated!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

What a beautiful guy! I bet he can't believe his luck in landing there with you.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

it sounds like bucky is settling in so well. I love hearing about him playing in the snow and getting comfy on your couch.

It has probably been quite a while since he had it so good (if ever).

You are wonderful for giving him such a wonderful life!



Luna2 said:


> Thank you all so much!,Bucky is an awesome guy!he loves everyone one and everything.We took him for a few short walks,and he had soooo much fun. He LOVES the snow and tennis balls.He started to play with one of my other goldens,as much as he could,hes fairly chubby.I think hes pretty happy...So far he has managed a spot on the couch.,and with his size,theres not alot of room for anyone else! Think I need a bigger one!Thank you Karen for posting his picture.I will keep you updated!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Just wondering how Bucky is doing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update on Bucky from Luna2*

Update on Bucky from Luna2
TO CoppersMom and All.

*Poor Luna2 
[email protected]

can't get on to post!
Can someone have an administrator email her please!!??


Update on Bucky-to Coppers Mom and all from Luna2 *--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Update on Bucky to Coppers Mom and all from Luna2

*Hi Karen,I think I must have really screwed up on the GR forum.I cannot post.I tried to switch my email,and now nothing matches and I cannot get on.*

*Coppers mom has followed Buckys story,as well as you,and asked for an update.Bucky has lost 15 pounds,got his skin tag removed,and had to get a hematoma lanced in his ear.he is looking and feeling so much better!.his walks are getting longer[whenever its not freezing]and its really helping with his weight loss.I will try to send some photos...*

.also,there is a senior at the marion county animal control ,in Ocala florida.her id is mcac174513a.I will try to email some florida rescues.we just pulled 4 dogs and 4 pups from that awful shelter in Idaho Falls, where Willie came from,so I have been insanely busy.Thanks Karen. you all have a wonderful holiday season! 


*Hillary 
[email protected]
__________________*


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Ta da!
Luna2 sent me a new picture of Bucky and I wanted to share. this guy now has a goooood life.:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bucky is one very lucky boy who will be forever grateful to you. A dog who has been rescued and given a chance for a life, will show you everyday how much they love you and are grateful for everything you do for them and give them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bucky*

I love that pic of Bucky!!

I take it Luna2 still can't post here!


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

Im back!thank you Coppers Mom for posting his picture!He such a great dog.no issues at all..He has some arthritis but I guess thats to be expected.hes been carrying that weught around for a while!Thank you all for your happy thoughts,Hope you all have a wonderful Holiday!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you so much Luna2 for taking in Bucky. He looks so wonderful in that second photo you sent in - angelic.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Luna, how is Bucky doing? Any updates?  Thank you so much for taking that sweet boy in!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'd like an update too! I hope you all had wonderful holidays.


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank you so much for asking!Bucky is doing really well.he is losing his weight,and is starting to really feel good.hes lost 18 lbs,and still has about 18 to go,but hes getting around much better.His hair has all grown back in,except some on his tail.it was pretty much bald!..he reminds me so much of Cuddles,whom we lost this summer.he was 18.Bucky looks and acts just like him.sometimes I think Cuddles sent him to me as a gift.I just adore him!..I will try to get some pics this weekend!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

What a great update on sweet Bucky! I'll bet your whole pack is glad to see warmer temps in the past few days, depending on where you are in CO. I know Finn's been happier not to have frozen tootsies


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a great update on Bucky. He sounds like he is doing wonderful.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bucky*

Luna2!!! so glad you finally were able to sign on to post!!!
Did the administrator help you.
So happy to hear about Bucky and how loved he is and that he's lost 18 lbs!!
You work magic, don't you!!!???


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

We are up by Steamboat,and it has been soooo cold.Thankfully it has warmed up and we can get out for more than 10 minutes without freezing! ...yes Karen,thanks,I finally got it figured out.whenever our power goes out,I lose everything and need to start over,passwords and all.I just needed to simplify things!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the Bucky update. It sounds like he is doing quite well and coming around physically.

I hope it warms up enough for you all to get outside. I get cabin fever pretty quickly, but I do not like the cold either.

I am so glad Bucky seems like a gift to you. He looks like such a wonderful old guy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hillary*

Congrats to you and BUCKY on his weight loss!!

LET me know if you need any other help pm'g people!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Can we have an update and a picture????????????????
Pleeeeaaaasssseeee.:smooch:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna2*

Luna2

When you have time can we have an update on Bucky and a picture?


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

Well poor Bucky had to go to the vet[actually he LOVES to go for a ride,and the vet means treats!]he weighs 86 lbs..down from 155...he has an ulcer on is eye..we think he may have scratched it on a branch...he LOVES to go hiking and swimming..he runs like a maniac..but he looks great and is happy..happy ..happy...a true golden..will get a pic of him...hes gorgeous!he looks like a big white polar bear!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna2*

Luna2

I am sure your love is making BUCKY VERY HAPPY!!

So glad he has lost weight and hope hie eye gets better!

Can't wait for pictures of BUCKY!!


----------

